# Old Case 1pc Toilet



## lakesidehvac (Aug 16, 2013)

Hello - new to the forum. I handle the parts ordering/inside sales for my company. My tech called in to me that he needed rebuild parts for 2 old Case 4300 one-piece toilets. I've been researching and have found parts available, but it seems the mfg date is imperative in getting the correct parts. I'm wondering if anyone knows how to date these toilets? After the 4300 stamp there is a "G22" stamp - i'm not sure if that is referencing the color code or a date. The house was built in 1969, so it is possible they are original with the house - but I don't like making uneducated guesses. I have pics of the tank interiors, if that would help anyone. (see attached) Thanks!

-Sarah


----------



## dclarke (Dec 22, 2012)

Your gonna have to go to the new members section and do a proper intro before you get any real help here


----------



## lakesidehvac (Aug 16, 2013)

apologies. i was in a hurry to try to get my customer a quote, and admittedly didn't read through the proper protocols for the forum. i'll go post an intro now. thanks


----------



## PlungerJockey (Feb 19, 2010)

I don't think the date is very critical. I rebuilt one of these last year. The toilet I rebuilt was a 1 piece or it would have been replaced. That rebuild kit is not cheap.


----------



## aero1 (Feb 13, 2009)

could be a case 50 or 62-6 or 62-8 ballcock, been years since I worked on one.


----------



## MTDUNN (Oct 9, 2011)

aero1 said:


> could be a case 50 or 62-6 or 62-8 ballcock, been years since I worked on one.


Either way, cheaper to replace the WC than to go through the trouble of finding that expensive ballcock.


----------



## aero1 (Feb 13, 2009)

MTDUNN said:


> Either way, cheaper to replace the WC than to go through the trouble of finding that expensive ballcock.


I couldn't agree more.


----------



## HSI (Jun 3, 2011)

Looks like the old style Eljer one piece


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Try This...
http://www.plumbingsupply.com/case-toilet-parts-6002-6014-4300.html


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

If you are unable to tell which kit it is from RW's link, then just tell them the rebuild is going to be $850 per WC and order both kits. At the same time offer a high quality new alternative that will no doubt be less expensive. 

Let the worry and problems of maintaining outdated fixtures be "THEIR" problem...not yours.


----------



## victoryplbaz (May 19, 2012)

Browns Partsmaster has the parts you need. I used to repair them all the time before the housing boom and all the classic homes in Paradise Valley, az got tore down. Now they toss them like trash.. Great toilet when repaired right. Oh the seat in the ballcock it's a American standard faucet seat or price pfister seat.. Depends on the ballcock. Throw away the plastic pos one you get.


----------



## Ghostmaker (Jan 12, 2013)

http://casetoiletparts.com/casemodel4300.htm


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

The difference is one uses a flapper and the other has the lift wires...
Easy peasy....

No need to order 2, just order the right one....


----------



## Associated Plum (Nov 4, 2008)

lakesidehvac said:


> Hello - new to the forum. I handle the parts ordering/inside sales for my company. My tech called in to me that he needed rebuild parts for 2 old Case 4300 one-piece toilets. I've been researching and have found parts available, but it seems the mfg date is imperative in getting the correct parts. I'm wondering if anyone knows how to date these toilets? After the 4300 stamp there is a "G22" stamp - i'm not sure if that is referencing the color code or a date. The house was built in 1969, so it is possible they are original with the house - but I don't like making uneducated guesses. I have pics of the tank interiors, if that would help anyone. (see attached) Thanks!
> 
> -Sarah


Forget trying to locate it by the water closet model number and locate by the the number stamped on top of the ballcock. 

Parts wont be cheap, but should be an easy find and it may not be water saving, but IMO a better water closet than most built today.


----------

